# Toothpaste



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Toothpaste do you all use??? I've using one called "Natural Pet dental" by Four Paws. Is there any toothpaste that makes their teeth whiter???


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't really know about any whitening toothpaste. I have looked around and could not find one that says whitening. But I'm using Hartz Dental Beef-Flavored and she seems to like it alot. I'll look aroung more and let you know if there is any that I see.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the CET brand toothpaste for dogs...especially the Malt or Poultry flavor


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 10 2005, 12:42 PM
> *I like the CET brand toothpaste for dogs...especially the Malt or Poultry flavor
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51123*


[/QUOTE]


Ok. Where can I find it???


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have been meaing to make a topic about this i use the natural pet dental and Sunny hates it, he pulls away from it even when i just put some on my finger.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

We HAVE the Petrodex dental kit w/ finger brush, toothbrush, and w/ poultry flavored toothpaste.. but we dont use it.. b/c charlie doesnt like it -_-


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

What's the brush that you guys use for your kids? It's difficult for me to find one that is for our kids size. They always look so big for their mouths?!!

any pix, hyperlink to the product you use is appreciated!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a soft toddler's toothbrush. It is much easier to use for these little guy's. 

I get CET at the vet, but I'm sure Revival has it.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We have 2 kinds, a natural "vanilla" flavored and the CET. Both she likes, we put it on a small children's tooth brush and freeze it. We have 2 toothbrushes so one is always ready to go. When she is done chewing on it (always supervised by the way) we brush for her. So far she's doing pretty well with the brushing part. We found that she likes the taste of the toothpaste so much that if we don't let her "brush" her own teeth by chewing she won't sit still for us to brush them....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Vanilla sounds way better than peanut butter flavored- thats so gross. Green toothpaste that smells like peanutbutter







Who makes vanilla? That sounds yummy.

I have a childs brush too. Phoebe will chew on it for awhile if I hold it for her and then I'll do a quick scrub over when she is done. I have been doing it plain because the toothpaste made me gag. I'm a baby myself


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

PetSmart has the vanilla flavored kind. I think I got mine from Dr. Fosters/Smith website, it came with a toothbrush, but it was HUGE.....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Over the weekend I got a beef flavored toothpaste and a small baby/toddler toothbrush. I'm going to try to remember to brushing Lexi's teeth at least every other day, if not everyday.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 11 2005, 04:43 AM
> *I get CET at the vet, but I'm sure Revival has it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51281*


[/QUOTE]


I guess I'm gonna have to wait till I go to the vet next time. BTW, What is Revival??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Revival Animal Health is a pet catolog that carries all sorts of goodies. 

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Default.asp?bhcd2=1113260193

And here's the CET toothpaste from them
http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=16%2D324

The malt is sweet and my dogs are nutso for it. Mikey can't have toothpaste though...


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you so much for the Info!







I'm going to order it now.


----------

